# Do your Homework



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Did somebody say Striper hahaha....:001_huh:

27Dec15
Started far south and went way way North up into BW River. Took lots of notes as far as water temp, water clarity, bait activity, rate of current, structure scanning deep holes and even fished a little bit hahaha we covered as much water as any person would want to and found some high potential and historicaly good places where the Elusives have said to exist. So made some tracks and put some drop pins on where we found deep holes, bait, water clarity breaks, and water temp breaks. Caught a few fish while doing so... which kept it interesting. So not entirely a Goose Egg but what we took from today is what makes all the difference when you have ideal conditions and then have to make the decision as to what spots to hit in what order. Pre fishing , scouting and recon did it all today.

The day after Christmas 26DEC15
Never a let down! I had a Blast! warm weather, flooded river, dirty water... truly a gift from the man above!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a really nice fish. Looks like you are dialed in there.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

We gave em hell today! 

I guarantee you that we rinse and repeat on another day, we will for sure land some brutes.. We gotta pay our dues to the fish God's ever once in a while.. 

I had a blast buddy.. Can't wait for the next cold snap


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Kim said:


> That's a really nice fish. Looks like you are dialed in there.


Ive caught a couple now... :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> We gave em hell today!
> 
> I guarantee you that we rinse and repeat on another day, we will for sure land some brutes.. We gotta pay our dues to the fish God's ever once in a while..
> 
> I had a blast buddy.. Can't wait for the next cold snap


forget the cold snap warm weather is obviously what they like :thumbup: lol :shifty::001_huh::thumbup:


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Heh, why should I scout. I recognize that spot. Only three Norfolk pines on the whole river.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

You guys got it going on. Very nice fish!!! What lure???

GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> You guys got it going on. Very nice fish!!! What lure???
> 
> GOOD JOB!!!


Allen u need my phone number hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

blue and chrome deep diving suspending jerk bait with added x4 #4 trebbles


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We were out there today. The river is high and dirty and didn't see a lot of bait.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

chaps did you see me out there...

the bait is around just keep an eye on the graph


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Josh, 

Without telling me your spot (I probably already know it), how far up the river were y'all, e.g., I-10, Pond Creek, Marquis Basin, train tressle, Hwy 90 bridge, Quinn Bayou, Navy Docks (you may know this place?), etc???


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Josh,
> 
> Without telling me your spot (I probably already know it), how far up the river were y'all, e.g., I-10, Pond Creek, Marquis Basin, train tressle, Hwy 90 bridge, Quinn Bayou, Navy Docks (you may know this place?), etc???


BW river is pretty narrow. If Josh tells you how far up the river he was, then wouldn't he be telling you his spot?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know where!!! I know where!!! Lol


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> BW river is pretty narrow. If Josh tells you how far up the river he was, then wouldn't he be telling you his spot?


Well, it's just under 5-miles from Whiting Park to the I-10 bridge, and you're correct, that's NOT very far and it is quite narrow. HOWEVER, there is only about 17,142 places where you can get out of the channel - so, the answer to your question is NO!!! 

I thought I seen some BW reports from you just recently. You must only fish Blackwater Bay...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Well, it's just under 5-miles from Whiting Park to the I-10 bridge, and you're correct, that's NOT very far and it is quite narrow. HOWEVER, there is only about 17,142 places where you can get out of the channel - so, the answer to your question is NO!!!
> 
> I thought I seen some BW reports from you just recently. You must only fish Blackwater Bay...



Regardless of where I fish, asking someone how far up river they were is specific.

What makes you think he caught those sripers in BW river?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh cmon guys, no need in arguing. I'll just post a screenshot and pin in a bit and everyone can crowd on in there


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Let's get ready to Rumble!! 

Bahahaha 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ya'll that wanna know, just look fer them new pine trees in the back ground!!!

Way to go Josh!!! Nice fish son!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, BITCHER, I really don't know if he caught the fish in BW or not. But if I err'ed in his post, I'd expect Josh, since it was his post, to correct me. But for you to take an uninvited "shot across my bow" speaks volumes!!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Well, BITCHER, I really don't know if he caught the fish in BW or not. But if I err'ed in his post, I'd expect Josh, since it was his post, to correct me. But for you to take an uninvited "shot across my bow" speaks volumes!!!



I'm really surprised that you are so defensive. You've stirred the pot a time or two on here in the past.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought these post only got screwed up when I posted on them.....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dammit Joey, stay the hell off this forum. You screw everything up the second you touch it.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> chaps did you see me out there...
> 
> the bait is around just keep an eye on the graph


Not sure...sent you a pm. Yes we did see some bait down deep just not much surface activity


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Butcher, if my "stirring the pot" on this forum has EVER upset anyone, then I PROFUSELY appologize right now!!! It certainly wasn't meant to be. Body language, that you can't see on this forum, goes a long way AND some folk's do have somewhat of a sarcastic sense of humor - but that's what it is - HUMOR!!!

When it truly comes to "stirring the pot" - you get that AWARD!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Dammit Joey, stay the hell off this forum. You screw everything up the second you touch it.


I'm blaming it all on the rain....


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> I'm blaming it all on the rain....


You're absolutely right!!! And I NEED a good fishing trip...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

If yall need someone to edit your pics so you dont have to draw on them to hide your background just send em to me!
Its easy to erase the background trees and still keep the pic looking cool.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Aha... So only YOU will know the secret spots...

Haha...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Desert Eagle said:


> Aha... So only YOU will know the secret spots... Haha...


 excatly!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> .... Body language, that you can't see on this forum, goes a long way ....


 That's what them little smiley/laughing face thingies are for.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Butcher, if my "stirring the pot" on this forum has EVER upset anyone, then I PROFUSELY appologize right now!!! It certainly wasn't meant to be. Body language, that you can't see on this forum, goes a long way AND some folk's do have somewhat of a sarcastic sense of humor - but that's what it is - HUMOR!!!
> 
> When it truly comes to "stirring the pot" - you get that AWARD!!!



Body language through the internet; that's a new one to me. I must have slept through sensitivity training. You must have aced that course.

I'm sorry, but I found it humorous that you were asking for a specific fishing location from a guy that was editing his pictures in order to hide a specific fishing location. Do you not see the irony?


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

bbarton13 said:


> If yall need someone to edit your pics so you dont have to draw on them to hide your background just send em to me!
> Its easy to erase the background trees and still keep the pic looking cool.


I recognize those stumps!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

timjb83 said:


> I recognize those stumps!!


 Lol i think i found those trees in ur profile pic!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

bbarton13 said:


> Lol i think i found those trees in ur profile pic today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 658057


I see you got some recon going on 

You gotta tell me your spots... I mean tricks to hooking into some fatty bulls.. Haha


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well now BW is going to look like the pass come sheepshead season....


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I may be wrong, but it doesn't look like BW to me.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wo wo wo
First let me say... I love all you guys so NO! Fighting! If yall want to dance then Im here ready to type to the death!

Secondly for security reasons I will not confirm or deny where I was at time of hook up. Although I did mention where I went today. And I did catch a striper today at 10am if that doesn't blow your mind anymore.

The force of the striper is strong!!! Dont let ut take u to the dark side. Catch fish you must do more recon u will


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm thinking that he edited out the power plant?????


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I may be wrong, but it doesn't look like Escambia to me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Watching this thread is hilarious and has strengthened my reasoning for going back to giving zero hints, tips, etc on a hot bite or location. 

What's funny is if you don't want to give away your spot that's fine, but don't send folks on a wild goose chase either.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey ChrisV, can you tell me where to go, what to use, when to fish, how fast/slow to fish, what rod, what reel, what line, what to wear, what snacks to bring and the proper way to wipe my ass? If not youre a chump and not helping others who then spam the forum is just mean! I mean why would I want to figure this out on my own?! Thats for suckers!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Hey ChrisV, can you tell me where to go, what to use, when to fish, how fast/slow to fish, what rod, what reel, what line, what to wear, what snacks to bring and the proper way to wipe my ass? If not youre a chump and not helping others who then spam the forum is just mean! I mean why would I want to figure this out on my own?! Thats for suckers!


This^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL Jason. I'll change my name to "Chump V"!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Joey, I said stay off the forum. We've had enough of your bullshit.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I hate goose chases hahaha thats the point im making the only way to know is to fish and find out.
To wonder where Ive been or what spot this fish came out of or what spot that fish came out of is all irrelevant. Because I can go to the same spots everyday and not catch a fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Joey, I said stay off the forum. We've had enough of your bullshit.


But I'm bored!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hell, You know I'm bored if you see me on one of Limit's post...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

bbarton13 said:


> Lol i think i found those trees in ur profile pic!
> View attachment 658057



I'm trolling stretches through there tomorrow morning.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess its normal for the "cool" kids to cheat on their homework from the smart kids and take credit for it though. 

Damn it Chris when are you going to be cool?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

dabutcher said:


> I'm trolling stretches through there tomorrow morning.


Ive actually always wanted to try trolling stretches through there!

Or maybe some big live mullet on a down rigger!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

I think my phone is going to explode! Hahahaha.. 

Buzz buzz buzz 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

With my new high tech spot finding software i was able to unedit your picture and reveal the true location and bait!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL!!! That's funny stuff B


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

bbarton13 said:


> With my new high tech spot finding software i was able to unedited your picture and reveal the true location and bait!
> 
> View attachment 658089



You left out one important detail. 
The fishing rod should be held by mouth.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I do declare!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I think I need to go catch another fish now yall " keep me posted " hahahaha
Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I think I need to go catch another fish now yall " keep me posted " hahahaha
> Tight Lines and Good Fishin


Why don't you catch more than one this time.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Catching 1 is hard catching 2 or more in one day would be impressive. I like the way you think!!


... cleaned the picture up


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> You left out one important detail.
> The fishing rod should be held by mouth.


I tell you one thing that 17MR, SSB, and 3" swim baits have no power over these Elusives think big catch big... or hook the SPECKS that these fish would inhale. I never tried trolling inside the pass Ill let you know how that goes hahahaha now where did I put my bait bucket....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think that's subject to what they're feeding on. When I've found them on Shad, a shad imitator works. On glass minnows, small lures. If they're feeding on mullet, than give em mullet. 

I've caught 100lb tuna on 3" paddle tail grubs and 12" Flounder on Stretch 25s. Keep the Arsenal with you cause you just don't know.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

On the other hand, you could do what some of us do.....look for medium sized mullet getting knocked out of the water....then throw an old school Zara Spook.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would imagine more have been taken on Zara spooks and similar baits than anything.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Not kidding but every striper I've caught this fall/winter (4) has been on a different lure.
6" jerkbait deep diver--------------------17lbs
8" jerk bait------------------------------------- 8lbs
Reaction Innovations - Vixen ------- 12lbs
Matrix - Tiger bait---------------------------4lbs


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

So sure bring the peanuts to the party but dont forget the keg


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Josh, 

Why don't you go ahead and just tell them about the trolled croakers?

I'm sorry, but keeping that secret was wearing me out.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Looking at your rig (boat) and knowing it's a Hell of a lotta work to venture too far from your launching point and knowing that every time I go riding my Jet ski there I see stripers and ot hybrids busting bait against the bank, under limbs and down the grass....I'd say your fishing near the little public fishing area past Jims fish camp...up the delta and surrounding areas....and like you said, if you put in the work...it will eventually pay off...nice payoff Budreaux....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> I think that's subject to what they're feeding on. When I've found them on Shad, a shad imitator works. On glass minnows, small lures. If they're feeding on mullet, than give em mullet.
> 
> I've caught 100lb tuna on 3" paddle tail grubs and 12" Flounder on Stretch 25s. Keep the Arsenal with you cause you just don't know.



Oh I was just pulling Davids chain a little bit he's always throwing that 17MR or SSB. I was wondering what he would do without it but now I know......... troll........... stretch 25s:yes: the next thing you know he will taking videos of how to hook a live mullet and troll that hahaha Go on Butcher get'r done:no:


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Oh I was just pulling Davids chain a little bit he's always throwing that 17MR or SSB. I was wondering what he would do without it


Maybe I could shamelessly promote the baits for no pay to ensure that I get a free sample in the mail each month.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> The rod in the teeth comment still hurts...doesn't it?


Hahahaha
Ill see u around D' 
Tight lines bud


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

You guys are silly.

There are places in Esc. that resemble BW, places in BW & Esc. that resemble YR and so on...no one has even mentioned East river.

Fish the same places they've been caught for decades...it's like a crime, follow the money, in this case...follow the bait.
Pray no one motors thru your area just before daylight and hope for bitter cold.

And if you want one over 20#, BEST bet is live mullet or other baitfish trolled just off the bottom.

Yes, you can catch stripers on lures, but the big, really big girls I've seen have all eaten live bait at night. The 30# + fish that are caught each yr. that do not get posted, lol.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

No shame would be correct!
Nothing to be bashful about when slaying fish. Go ahead and look at my achieve you will see 1000's of specks, reds, mahi, flounder, hooked tarpon, sharks, pompano, grouper, snapper, LM bass, lesser amberjack, hour jacks, and all caught on 1 lure. Shame would be to stand by some something that doesn't work


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> You guys are silly.
> 
> There are places in Esc. that resemble BW, places in BW & Esc. that resemble YR and so on...no one has even mentioned East river.
> 
> Yes, you can catch stripers on lures, but the big, really big girls I've seen have all eaten live bait at night. The 30# + fish that are caught each yr. that do not get posted, lol.


Butcher seems to like to call me out every winter... this is becoming a ribbing pattern with him hahaha me catching fish seems to erk him or twist his arm in some kind of way...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Last year I gave out spots, lures and techniques. And caught hell for it by the inshore pff (elitists) this year Im not and its the same guys asking for the info and or *guessing hahahahaha

Its pays to be a friend more then anything else. Everyone else can guess and ask all they want. But I would take any friend personally on my boat and watch them have a good time fighting a striper rather then talk about it...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> You guys are silly.
> 
> There are places in Esc. that resemble BW, places in BW & Esc. that resemble YR and so on...no one has even mentioned East river.
> 
> ...


Yea I think Im goin to spot lock down 1 night and soak some mullet... ill bring my labtop throw on a couple movies and bust out the hotdogs, chips, and Root Beer :thumbsup: hahahaha thats how you get the big ones even put a little hot dog on the hook for extra scent hahaha


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

barefoot said:


> You guys are silly.
> 
> There are places in Esc. that resemble BW, places in BW & Esc. that resemble YR and so on...no one has even mentioned East river.
> 
> ...



Yep! Lots of stripers caught not posted. I was striper fishing last week when the boat next to me pulled in a 30# striper with live bait after dark. I unfortunately didn't have any. We all know where the stripers live, just need to be there at the right time with the right bait. I sat in an area a couple years ago, and about every 15 min a school of stripers would start feeding on bait pushing against the shore. I threw every lure in the book but couldn't catch one. The week prior I pulled in a 20 # striper free lining a 3" shiner. Josh puts in the time and gets rewarded. I'm lucky if I can fish once a week for a few hours. It limits the opportunity


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Butcher seems to like to call me out every winter... this is becoming a ribbing pattern with him hahaha me catching fish seems to erk him or twist his arm in some kind of way...



You disappoint me. I was expecting you to fire another shot. Instead, you become defensive and incessantly whine like a puppy that's been hit in the nose with a rolled up newspaper. 

Earlier you stated:_ "Oh I was just pulling Davids chain a little bit he's always throwing that 17MR or SSB"_. All I did was pull back a little.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I personally don't care where the secret spot is...lol...it's not like there is a hole baited out...these fish patrol a whole region...and with stealth, being in the right place at the right time, fishing skills and putting in the time is how anyone should fish...in my view though, seeing a fish like that caught should inspire people to go fishing...not get mad cause someone has spent the last 2 months working these areas....besides its not like the big stripers are numbered like bull reds around here...your not going to catch a big one every trip...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> You disappoint me. I was expecting you to fire another shot. Instead, you become defensive and incessantly whine like a puppy that's been hit in the nose with a rolled up newspaper.
> 
> Earlier you stated:_ "Oh I was just pulling Davids chain a little bit he's always throwing that 17MR or SSB"_. All I did was pull back a little.



I think you might entertain me as much as I do you


----------

